# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Donacione: Mbështesni Forumin Shqiptar

## c.Ronaldo

_Mbështesni Forumin Shqiptar - Komunitetin Shqiptar më të Madh në Internet

Nëse vlerësoni atë që gjeni në këtë forum dhe punën që bëhet për mbarëvajtjen e tij, jeni të lutur të mbështesni financiarisht këtë nismë duke bërë një donacion në mbështetje të forumit. 

Donacionet tuaja do të shkojnë për të mbuluar shpenzimet financiare për të mbajtur këtë komunitet në linjë.

Duke ju falenderuar paraprakisht, ju ftojmë që të bëni një donacion nëpërmjet shërbimit të sigurt dhe të shpejtë të PayPal._

================

Kisha nje pyetje, me shume eshte kureshtje se sa interesim direkt. Valle forumi shqiptar eshte ne krize financiare qe ka leshuar kete seksion DONACIONE. Une jam frekeuntues i rregullt i sherbimeve te ALBASOUL dhe deri tani asgje nuk kane kerkuar nga vizitoret, tash verej se kerkohet ndihme. 

Do bej nje pyetje direkte me qe kerkesa juaj eshte direkte dhe besoj se do marr pergjigje.

Parate e dhuruara, qe mund te vijne ne llogarine e administratoreve do te shfrytezohet per mirembajtje teknike te forumit, si hostim, domain, redizajnim, lektore me pagese, supermoderatore me pagese dhe keshtu gjera apo???

----------


## c.Ronaldo

Harrova te shtoj une jam ne gjendje te dhuroj ca te holla, nje shume simbolike, por  nuk perdor asnje sherbim bankar ne internet per shkaqe sigurie, mundesishte te leshohet edhe ndonje llogari per Western Union apo Money Gram.

edhe dicka harrova:

Shikoj se ne forum nuk ka asnje reklame, apo ashtu gjera qe mundesojme ne arketimin e mjeteve finaciare, mendoj se duhet te shtohet dicka ndojne reklame dhe te kontaktohet bizneset shqiptare sepse ky forum eshte faqja me e vizituar shqiptare ne bote. Prandaj le te krijohet nje departament marketingu qe do te kontaktoj bizneset shqiptare ne shqiperi, maqedoni, kosove, mal te zi, presheve, cameri e diaspore dhe te bejme reklama te tyre dhe ruajme kete komunitet qe eshte i pari, me i madhi dhe i vetmi qe ja vlen te vizitohet.

----------


## Albo

*Përse nevojiten donacionet?*

Faqe si Albasoul dhe forumi shqiptar dale ndadale po mbushin 1 dekade jete ne Internet dhe problemi financiar asnjehere nuk ka qene nje problem madhor per te mbuluar shpenzimet financiare per mbajtjen e ketij komuniteti jo-fitimprures ne linje. Flas per shpenzimet ekzistuese, por me rritjen e pjesmarrjes, rritet permbajtja, rriten shpenzimet e mbajtjes se komunitetit ne linje. Dhe kjo krijon nje problem se ato te ardhura qe ne mund ti shpenzonim per te hapur nje sherbim te ri per komunitetin, tani jemi te detyruar ti shpenzojme per te mbajtur ne linje komunitetin ekzistues.

Donancionin e shtuam per tre arsye:

1. Shume anetare ne vite kane vleresuar ate qe kane gjetur ne keto faqe dhe nuk kane patur nje mundesi per te ndihmuar financiarisht, edhe pse deshira nuk u ka munguar.

2. Te ardhurat nga reklamat neper faqe vertet mund te gjenerojne disa te ardhura per shpenzimet e komunitetit, por shpesh behen edhe te bezdishme per antaret qe preferojne faqe pa reklama. Pa harruar qe kompanite qe duan te reklamojne per nje publik shqiptar jane te pakta krahasuar me nje publik te huaj.

3. Nese nje pjese e shpenzimeve te komunitetit do te mbuloheshin nga vete donacionet e anetareve e vizitoreve te komunitetit, do ta kishim me te lehte per te permiresuar ndjeshem sherbimet ekzistuese dhe per te krijuar sherbime te reja falas per anetaret tane: si gjithmone falas dhe te hapura per te gjithe.

*Ku do të shpenzohen donacionet tona?*

Do të shpenzohen për të shlyer detyrimet teknike të mbajtjes në linjë të këtij komuniteti. Këtu kam pararsysh pagesa si qiraja për servera që mundësojnë shërbimin e përmbajtje së faqes, kostoja e licensave të programeve që ne përdorim, blerjen e programeve dhe shërbimeve të reja që ne mund t'i shtojmë komunitetit, blerjen e materialeve kulturore të cilat ne mund t'i publikojme për ju si CD me muzike shqiptare, DVD me filma shqiptare, pjese nga libra historike e letrare, etj.

*Kush me garanton mua qe ato nuk shkojne ne xhep te ndonjerit prej stafit?*

I gjithë stafi i komunitetit tonë, duke filluar nga unë e duke mbaruar tek ai operatori i thjeshtë në chat, është një staf vullnetar dhe pa pagesë. Të  gjithë harxhojmë një pjesë të kohës sonë të lirë në këtë komunitet. Asnjëri prej nesh nuk është i punësuar tek Albasoul dhe të gjithë shkojmë në punë private/shtetërore si gjithë të tjerët.

Garancia e vetme janë puna jonë në 8 vitet e fundit që e gjen në këtë komunitet.

*Cilat jane menyrat per te bere nje donacion?*

Ka menyra nga me te ndryshmet. Menyra me e thjeshte eshte ajo e sherbimit PayPal qe eshte shume popullor ne Internet dhe eshte shume i sigurt. Mund te perdoresh ose formularin me lart ose mund ti transferosh leket automatikisht nga llogaria jote e paypal tek llogaria jone albo@forumishqiptar. Eshte adresa ime e email pasi jam une ai qe bej te gjitha pagesat financiare te komunitetit.

Per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Amerike e Kanda, nje menyre tjeter popullore eshte dergimi me cek ose money-order perseri ne emrin tim dhe ne adresen e meposhtme:

Emri: Ilirjan Papa

Adresa: 
PO BOX 723
Lansdowne, PA 19050
USA

Nje menyre tjeter qe e perdorin me shpesh anetaret e vizitoret tane eshte nepermjet Wester Union, ku leket dergohen perseri ne emrin tim dhe ne adresen e mesiperme, por duhet qe ne te njejten kohe te me kontaktoni e te me jepni edhe numrin e dergeses qe te jem ne gjendje qe ti terheq leket.

Nese keni ndonje menyre tjeter ne mendje, me kontaktoni ne privat ose tek albo@forumishqiptar.com.

*Cfare fitoj une duke bere nje donacion?*

Duke qene se na e kane bere edhe kete pyetje, po u japim edhe nje pergjigje publike. Nese prisni qe te fitoni nje favor apo nder per donancionin qe beni, eshte mire qe te mos beni donacion fare. Bile te besh nje donacion me paramendimin qe te blesh nje favor e ka emrin korrupsion e jo donacion. E perseris, ne nuk kemi nevoje fare per donacione te tilla.

Nese vleresoni ate pune qe eshte bere ne kete komunitet, nese deshironi te shihni zgjerimin e pasurimin e tij, dhe nese jeni ne kushte te tilla financiare qe mund te ndihmoni, jeni te lutur te beni nje donacion.

Ajo qe ne kemi ndermend te bejme si staf eshte mirenjohja publike ndaj atyre qe kane bere nje donacion, duke renditur emrat e tyre per publikun e gjere. Kuptohet, nese anetaret qe kane bere nje donacion kane deshire qe emrat e tyre te jene publike per komunitetin pasi na ka qelluar qe ka patur edhe anetare qe deshirojne te ngelen anonime.

Dua te bej edhe nje gje fare te qarte ketu, qe ne nuk bejme asnje difenrencim si staf ndaj atyre qe ndihmojne financiarisht dhe ndaj atyre anetareve te thjeshte qe nuk kane mundesi apo deshire te ndihmojne financiarisht. Te dy palet do te vazhdojne te frekuentojne komunitetin tone dhe do te vazhdojne te perdorin te njejtat sherbime qe ne ofrojme falas. Nese rendisim emrat e e donatoreve, e bejme kete si nje menyre falenderimi jo vetem nga stafi i forumit por nga mbare komuniteti, pasi donacionet ndihmojne gjithe komunitetin e jo vetem punen e stafit te forumit.

*Sa është shuma që duhet të bëj si donacion?*

Përgjigjia është e thjeshtë: Aqsa e ndjen ti të arsyeshme. Nuk ka donacione shume te vogla ashtu sic nuk ka as donancione shume të mëdha. Nuk ka as kufizime se sa here beni nje donacion, mund te kete anetare qe bejne nje donacion njehere ne vit $50 ashtu sic mund te kete anetare te tjere qe bejne 10 donacione  ne vit per cdo muaj nga $5. Kjo ështe plotësisht ne dorën tuaj.

*Une kam disa ide marketingu per faqen tuaj ...*

Kur vjen fjala tek reklamimet dhe marketingu, ne jemi gjithmone te hapur per mendimet dhe idete tuaja per aq kohe sa plotesohen disa parakushte te thjeshta:

- Biznesi/organizata/shoqata eshte legjitime dhe produktet qe ata reklamojne nuk prekin interesat e anetareve tane ose i ofendojne ata ne ndonje menyre. Komuniteti yne ka krijuar nje mirebesim gati 10 vjecar me anetaret tane dhe asnje oferte biznesi nuk vlen per ne aq sa vlen mirebesimi qe anetaret e komunitetit kane per ne. Ne besojme se kjo na vecon ne nga te gjitha nismat e tjera shqiptare ne Internet dhe jemi shume te kujdesshem ne kete drejtim. 

- Cdo ide apo sugjerim nuk duhet te bier ndesh me misionin e forumit dhe me profilin e komunitetit. Kemi patur ne te shkuaren sugjerime apo kerkesa qe na eshte dashur ti refuzojme per arsyen e thjeshte se ishin ne konflikt me misionin e forumit shqiptar.

Jemi te hapur ne kete drejtim per sugjerimet e idete tuaja pasi jemi te ndergjegjshem qe disa prej anetareve tane kane nje eksperience pune shume me te vlefshme e te avancuar se sa ne ne kete drejtim. Cdo ide/nisme/sugjerime mund ti nisni tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com.

Albo

----------


## Zemrushja

Kam nje pyetje..

Nese vendosim si antare te bejme nje donacion jo vetem per forumin por dhe per te ndihmuar ndonje femi qe eshte ne nevoje, a mund te bejme kete donacion ketu?

Zemrushja

----------


## Albo

> Nese vendosim si antare te bejme nje donacion jo vetem per forumin por dhe per te ndihmuar ndonje femi qe eshte ne nevoje, a mund te bejme kete donacion ketu?


Shpesh na vine email nga shqiptare te ndryshem qe kane halle nga me te ndryshmet, femija semure, femija ka nevoje per ndihme mjekesore, ndihme per pune, ndihme per emigrim, ndihme per studime jashte. Edhe pse do te na pelqente qe ti ndihmonim te gjithe, realiteti eshte i tille qe te pakten ne si staf ndihemi te pafuqishem per te zgjidhur hallet e tyre. Prandaj ne kemi zgjedhur ti injorojme te gjitha keto kerkesa, jo sepse jemi indiferente apo nuk na dhimbsen, por se nuk duam te bejme diferencime midis hallit te njerit dhe tjetrit.

Dhe nese kemi ndihmuar ndonje, e kemi ndihmuar vetem ne nivelin personal, une si Ilir dhe jo une si Albo, administrator i forumit. Ndihma e vetme qe ne u ofrojme ketyre njerezve hallexhinj eshte publikimi i kerkesave te tyre tek forumi Ndihmoni Njeri-Tjetrin ku anetaret dhe vizitoret e shumte te forumit te mund te njihen me hallin e tyre dhe ata qe jane ne gjendje te ndihmojne te mund ta bejne nje gje te tille.

Por perseri, ndihma eshte ne nivelin personal dhe jo ne nivelin e forumit. Me pak fjale, ne do te preferonim qe secili prej jush te kontaktonte ate personin hallexhi me email apo telefon dhe ti ofronte ndihmen e tij, qofte kjo ndihme financiare, mjekesore, apo thjeshte nje fjale te mire.

Albo

----------


## BuB@

Kjo quhet *Escroquerie* në gjuhen frenge !

----------


## oliver55

Nese vendosim si antare te bejme nje donacion jo vetem per forumin por dhe per te ndihmuar familje ne shqiperi qe ndodhet ne gjendje te keqe jetese.jam i gatshem te ndihmoj nga ana financiare me sa kam mundei.

----------


## brandon

Ma merr mendja se nuk eshte problem per asnjerin ( sidomos per ata qe jane jashte Shqiperise ) per te kontribuar qofte dhe ne menyre modeste per forumin.
Problemi qendron se me Pay Pal dhe dhenien e numrit te kartes personave te te panjohur eshte jo shume e sigurte, pasi ka "mjeshtra" qe mund te perfitojne nga sensi i mire i dhuruesve dhe   si te kene      shtire ne dore numrin e kartes mund te te mjelin sa here te duan.(Raste te tilla ka plot)
Nuk kam asnje dyshim se ata te stafit jane per se mbari dhe serioze, por qe te funksionoje Donacioni 
mund mund te kerkohen dhe alternativa te tjera.
Njera mund te ishte kjo:
Kushdo nga ne ( qofte dhe jo-antar) mund te shkarkonte nga celulari i tij p. sh 10.
Per te bere te mundur kete mjafton te dergosh nje SMS tek nje numer.
Kete numer mund ta percaktonte administrata duke rene dakord me nje kompani telefonike ; p,sh:
VODAFONE. Eshte disi impenjuese, por funksionon.
Dhe Donacioni do te konsistonte me shume ne sasine e numrit te dhuruesve , qofte dhe modeste por  
disi me shpesh.

----------


## brandon

Nje menyre tjeter mund te ishte ajo qe stafi te hapte llogari postare apo bankare ne vende te ndryshme , por dhe ne Shqiperi. Te gjithe pothuaj vene dy here apo te pakten nje here ne vit ne Shqiperi dhe ndoshta neper hallet e tyre do te kujtohen dhe per forumin ,sidomos ata qe rrine me ore te tera ne forum.

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> Nje menyre tjeter mund te ishte ajo qe stafi te hapte llogari postare apo bankare ne vende te ndryshme , por dhe ne Shqiperi. Te gjithe pothuaj vene dy here apo te pakten nje here ne vit ne Shqiperi dhe ndoshta neper hallet e tyre do te kujtohen dhe per forumin ,sidomos ata qe rrine me ore te tera ne forum.


Pse cfare qenka forumishqiptar biznes fitimprurse apo qenka ndonje organizate barmireprurse?
Cfare jane keto donancione me nje fjale ku ndryshon te lypesh nga donancioni???
Pse te japesh kur ti nuk di fare se cfare mund te behet me ato lek.
Apo paskemi lek ne per donancione neper forume se i kemi mbuluar te gjitha hallet e tjera ,pak jane femijet shqipetare qe skan nje xhup te veshin dimrit?!!!
Eshte e paket varferia shqipetare?
Japim lek per dicka qe ja vlen  dhe qe eshte per te gjithe jo per forume e ku di une se cfare tjeter.

----------


## Albo

> Problemi qendron se me Pay Pal dhe dhenien e numrit te kartes personave te te panjohur eshte jo shume e sigurte, pasi ka "mjeshtra" qe mund te perfitojne nga sensi i mire i dhuruesve dhe si te kene shtire ne dore numrin e kartes mund te te mjelin sa here te duan.(Raste te tilla ka plot)
> Nuk kam asnje dyshim se ata te stafit jane per se mbari dhe serioze, por qe te funksionoje Donacioni


PayPal eshte nje nga sherbimet me te vjetra dhe me populloret ne Internet te cilin e perdorin jo vetem individe por edhe biznese. Eshte shume i sigurt si sherbim per aq kohe sa ti je i kujdesshem ne Internet dhe nuk hyn ne llogarine tende nga kompjutera publike por vetem nga kompjutera personale.




> Nuk kam asnje dyshim se ata te stafit jane per se mbari dhe serioze, por qe te funksionoje Donacioni 
> mund mund te kerkohen dhe alternativa te tjera.


Menyra te tjera qe ne kemi marre donacione:

Cek ose money-order ne SHBA/Kanada.
Wester Union nga Evropa.

Emrat e te gjithe donatoreve te forumit dhe sherbimeve te tjera te komunitetit dalin tek lista e donatoreve:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/misc.php?do=donlist




> Pse cfare qenka forumishqiptar biznes fitimprurse apo qenka ndonje organizate barmireprurse?
> Cfare jane keto donancione me nje fjale ku ndryshon te lypesh nga donancioni???
> Pse te japesh kur ti nuk di fare se cfare mund te behet me ato lek.
> Apo paskemi lek ne per donancione neper forume se i kemi mbuluar te gjitha hallet e tjera ,pak jane femijet shqipetare qe skan nje xhup te veshin dimrit?!!!
> Eshte e paket varferia shqipetare?
> Japim lek per dicka qe ja vlen dhe qe eshte per te gjithe jo per forume e ku di une se cfare tjeter.


Forumi shqiptar ka qene nje sherbim jo-fitimprures per mbare shqiptaret ne mbare boten prej 10 vjetesh tashme. Nese ti nuk e shikon si te udhes qe te besh nje donacion, nuk te detyron njeri. Donacionet pranohen vetem nga ata anetare te komunitetit qe vleresojne ate qe gjejne ne kete komunitet, punen e bere ne vite dhe kane deshiren qe te shohin zgjerimin e komunitetit me sherbime te reja.

Albo

----------


## xfiles

> Pse cfare qenka forumishqiptar biznes fitimprurse apo qenka ndonje organizate barmireprurse?
> Cfare jane keto donancione me nje fjale ku ndryshon te lypesh nga donancioni???
> Pse te japesh kur ti nuk di fare se cfare mund te behet me ato lek.
> Apo paskemi lek ne per donancione neper forume se i kemi mbuluar te gjitha hallet e tjera ,pak jane femijet shqipetare qe skan nje xhup te veshin dimrit?!!!
> Eshte e paket varferia shqipetare?
> Japim lek per dicka qe ja vlen  dhe qe eshte per te gjithe jo per forume e ku di une se cfare tjeter.


te nderhyj dhe pak une ketu.....

biznes nuk eshte ky forumi, po dhe po te jete nuk i hyn ne pune askujt.
ti si kujton se mbahet ne kembe ky forumi, falas?
po ai qe miremban forumin, nga i nxjerr leket, nga dheu?

nuk behet fjale per miliona ketu, qe ti permend femijet e varfer, por per diçka simbolike, qe lejon vazhdimin e ketij forumi.

Une per vete nuk kam bere donacion, se nuk kam mundesine, ne te ardhmen ndoshta po, por te pakten nuk flas kot me koti, bravo atyre qe kane dhuruar.

----------


## EDUARDI

* Bashkohem Me Postimin E Xfile

Nje Ndihme Per Kte Forum Nuk Eshte Per Albon Ose Per Dike Tjeter, Por Ky Donacion Qe Dhurohet Behet Per Te Miren Dhe Per Mbarevajtjen E Ketij Forumi Shqiptar Me Vizitore Nga I Gjith Ruzulli Tokesor.
Ashtu Si Dhe Shumica E Tjere As Un Nuk Kam Mundur Te Ofroj Dicka Per Kte Forum, Por Sa Te Me Krijohet Mundesia Do Te Jepja Dicka Sinqerisht Me Shpirt , Sepse Ne Kte Forum Un Kam Shkruar Kam Lexuar Kam Pasur Mbi Te Gjitha Te Lexoj Shkrime Nga Shum Prej Antareve Dhe Jan Shkrime Qe Me Kan Len Mbresa Te Bukura...

Ndoshta Nuk Me Takon Qe Nderhyra Dhe Shkrujta Por Dhe Nje Here Te Dhurosh Dicka Nga Nje Pjese E Jotja Per Nje Gje Qe Ti E Frekuenton Gjate Dites Tende Eshte Dicka Me Vlere

Ps: Albo Nese Shkrimi Im Ka Qene I Tepert Ketu Mund Ta Fshish Faleminderit


Me Falni Per Nderhyrjen ....*

----------


## Vinjol

plotesisht dakord me ty eduardi

----------


## _Matrix_

Si mund ti hyje ne ndihme ky donacion pronarit te ketij forumit (Albo) nqs mund ta di se si funksionon pagesa etj

----------


## Albo

> Si mund ti hyje ne ndihme ky donacion pronarit te ketij forumit (Albo) nqs mund ta di se si funksionon pagesa etj


Pagesat jane mujore ose vjetore. Pagesat mujore shkojne per te mbuluar shpenzimet e marrjes me qira te nje serveri qe ben te mundur servirjen e ketij informacioni ne forum. Sa me shume rritet numri i anetareve te regjistruar, aq me shume rritet pjesmarrja, aq me shume rritet numri i postimeve dhe temave te hapura, aq me shume rritet trafiku ne server, aq me e larte eshte kostoja e mbajtjes se komunitetit ne linje. Pagesat vjetore jane pagesa qe behen per licensat e programeve te instaluara apo sherbimeve dytesore.

Duke qene se une jam nismetari, atehere jam une qe bej pagesat me leke te dala nga buxheti im personal dhe pa kurrfare perfitimi monetar apo material. Perfitimi i vetem i imi eshte kenaqesia e realizimit me sukses te projektit te nisur 10 vjet me pare. Edhe sikur donacionet te siguronin 100% te shpenzimeve te mia, une do te vazhdoj te investoj ne kete komunitet ate shumen mujore qe kam paguar deri me sot dhe ato leke kane per te shkuar ne sponsorizimin e sherbimeve te reja per komunitetin qe ti e kushdo mund ti perdorni falas e ne cdo kohe.

Kjo eshte menyra qe une kam zgjedhur te jap nje kontribut modest per komunitetin tim shqiptar ne bote dhe nuk e ndjej veten "pronar" pasi per nga vete natyra e forumit nuk ke se si proneson mendimin e lire te njerezve edhe sikur te duash.

Albo

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Perderisa ky forum nuk eshte korekt me anetaret e tij, ma merr mendja nuk ka te drejte te kerkoj donacione.
Moderatoret dhe administratoret e ketij forumi , logarisin veten sikur me qene zot , andaj nese ju duket vetja e tille, behuni te zotit dhe gjeni fonde vetem. 
Se nuk ma merr mendja se anetaret do tju ndoimojne , jo qe nuk duan, por nga shkaku qe e ndjejne veten e tyre te indinjuar me shlyerjen e postimeve dhe temave pa paza.

Gostivari_usa

----------


## brandon

Albo! Une te them te drejten kam patur nje here problem me Pay Pal, eshte kokecarje e madhe t ja fillosh prape me proceduren e kartes nga fillimi dhe te jetosh me dyshim.
Ato qe thashe me lart vetem per te na lehtesuar donacionoin. Por ndoshta edhe me Pay Pal ,por ndoshta duhet bere nje karte e ringarkueshme si karta e telefonit.
Une mendoj se ja vlen , askush nuk eshte i detyruar me zor, eshte problem vleresimi, deshire, por dhe mundesie.

----------


## kiniku

> Emri: Ilirjan Papa
> 
> Adresa: 
> PO BOX 723
> Lansdowne, PA 19050
> USA
> 
> Nje menyre tjeter qe e perdorin me shpesh anetaret e vizitoret tane eshte nepermjet Wester Union, ku leket dergohen perseri ne emrin tim dhe ne adresen e mesiperme, por duhet qe ne te njejten kohe te me kontaktoni e te me jepni edhe numrin e dergeses qe te jem ne gjendje qe ti terheq leket.


Okay. Kjo me Western Union qenka e thjeshte. Pasi tani-per-tani kam mundesi, do te deshiroja qe edhe une te kem knaqsine se kam ndihmuar Forumin Shqiptar. 

Ne fillim te javes tjeter do te kujdesem per kete.

----------


## LeNNoN

ehhh kot nuk jemi populli i Nene Terezes ne .

----------

